# Please help me find the correct tutorial!?



## Feetjie (May 23, 2008)

Hi guys and girls
Can someone please help me! I want to achieve this look:






I have Googled for tutorials but no luck yet. Please can someone point me in the right direction!?

Thanks so much!


----------



## JimmyO (May 23, 2008)

What "look" is it you after?


----------



## christopher walrath (May 23, 2008)

That's photoshop.  A lensababy would not have a depth of focus down the center without anything to either side at the same depth not being in focus.


----------



## compur (May 23, 2008)

It's not clear to me what you're after. It's 2 rings on a book with heart-shaped shadows. 

1. Put 2 rings on an open book
2. Adjust lighting to create heart shaped shadows.  
3. Shoot with macro lens.


----------



## Feetjie (May 24, 2008)

Thanks, I guess!


----------



## theadamsociety (May 24, 2008)

Or you could just 

Find the lighting, looks like its set up to shine down on the lower inner circle of the first ring. 

Create a layer mask with a blur and than use a Black  to transparent gradient to to reveal the layer that doesnt have the blur. 

You don't need a lensbaby and im pretty sure that wasnt done with lensbaby.

Edit: Not sure which blur to use but guassian should work.


----------



## Feetjie (May 25, 2008)

theadamsociety said:


> Or you could just
> 
> Find the lighting, looks like its set up to shine down on the lower inner circle of the first ring.
> 
> ...


 
You're a star! Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden (May 26, 2008)

You just need a macro lens and definitely a tripod.

There is actually no "blur" in the photo. There is how ever an opaque overlay along the edges of the outer portions of the words perhaps some opaque gel or tissue set between the lens plane and the book that is out of focus or an opaque overlay in photoshop.

As to setting up the shot. It can be done totally in real life with out photoshop with experimentation with light and depth of field and something as simple as tracing paper for the overlay, if placed in the correct place between the lens and the book/ring set up. 

Play with it a while and suddenly you will have that break through. 

The heart effect can be achieved with out studio lighting. Just mess around until the light and shadows product the hearts, light it fairly low and from behind your set up, but keeping the light high enough to not cause a rim light, some thing to bounce some fill back from the front of the frame as well will open up the detail on the front of the rings. Like infront of a bright window but far enough away to only have directional light and then bounce the light back off a white surface...table cloth, foam board, poster board, fat guy in a white tshirt....

Avoid flash to fill because that will wash out the heart shaped shadows you want to achieve. And of course you need to find a bible that has the "love" Chapter: 1 Corinthinans 13 in the proper position to get the text readable.
Good luck.


----------



## Ben-71 (May 26, 2008)

If this is not a tight crop of a much larger frame, it may have 
been done by using tilt - something like *PC Micro*-Nikkor *85*mm *f/2.8*D 
or a view camera, so the focus plane would be nearly horizontal, 
30 degrees or so from the book.


----------

